# Glyco-heroin



## adam.w.brymer (Sep 2, 2018)

I was surprised this morning to find my first Glyco-heroin Martin H. Smith Chemists Co. New York.  I also found a Carter's ink and a Mellin's Food free sample bottle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 2, 2018)

You mean to tell me that there was _heroin_ in that stuff!? Very cool bottle!


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Sep 2, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> You mean to tell me that there was _heroin_ in that stuff!? Very cool bottle!


Yeah, kind of crazy!  Looks like it was used for all kinds of ailments.  It was even used by kids three and older.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

